# Glue for Grips?



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Riding a Trek X-Cal, but my grips are coming loose. They twist slowly and will work themselves off the bar during a hard ride. What kid of glue should I be using to keep them attached?


----------



## slipfitting 2 (Jan 14, 2009)

hairspray


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

aquanet


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bolt on's.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Lock-on grips FTW.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Clear spraypaint


----------



## mudflapper (May 30, 2009)

I use isopropyl alcohol, first I make sure the bars are very clean using isopropyl. Then I spray the bar and the inside of the grip with alcohol. The grip will just slide on like butter. I should mention that the grip should be completely clean on the inside as well. After you install your grips let them dry over night so they stay put.


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

I clean both the bar and the grip (inside) with alcohol, then put on (and remove) them with compressed air.

I've *NEVER* had a grip slip this way...feels as if they are glued on.

If you don't have an air compressor, your LBS should.

:thumbsup:


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Contact adhesive...


----------



## aztrail (Sep 27, 2011)

GripLock (made by Threebond)

I used this all the time when I worked on motorcycles, works great!


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

3M spray adhesive. No mess, comes in a can, easy to store, good to have around the house.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

It may be worth upgrading to lockons. no problems with those slipping.


----------



## fused (Mar 23, 2009)

I use Oury's, but they are a pain to keep in place. Tried hairspray, alcohol, soap, etc. They all worked until any moisture got in, and then it slowly loosened the grips. Glue trashes your bars, so that was not an option. I do a lot of wood finishing, so I started looking at what I had on hand. Bingo! dewaxed clear shellac, Zinseer Seal coat. Works as a lube for the install, dries and holds like a adhesive and is easily removed by working denatured alcohol under the grip. They have not slipped under death grip pressure, or when soaking wet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Gsromich said:


> It may be worth upgrading to lockons. no problems with those slipping.


Most def... Get ODI Ruffians or Rogues lock ons.. Made in the USA from recycled materials. Support the USA labors. And it doesnt help that they are great grips too..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Lock ons.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

nattyboh74 said:


> Clear spraypaint


This if you want zero movement. Hairspray works, but I've had it give up...clearcoat locks them suckers down.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to use hairspray, but honestly, it sucks. It takes awhile to dry, it doesn't grip very well, and water quickly attacks it. After trying some other solutions, I finally settled on 3M spray adhesive (77). It grips very well, water doesn't seem to affect it, and I can remove the grip by squirting alcohol under the grip. Did I mention it grips very well?


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

3M spray adhesive works very well unless you crash a lot on dusty trails. When the end of the handlebar gets stuffed into the dirt enough times, the dust & grit works its way under the grip and the outer inch or two of the grip will start twisting around a bit. I've yet to find a solution to this problem but it's not a big deal to me since my grips are usually well on the way to wearing out by the time they start twisting around.

So 3M spray adhesive it is for me. Works well, dries fast, easy to use.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

If the grip is natural rubber WD40 works awesome. Itll slide on (duh!) leave it alone over night, and maybe a day while your at work and it breaks down the rubber and seals it to the bar. Good luck getting them off.

Easier just to buy some lock-on's and be done with it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

cowboygrrl said:


> 3M spray adhesive. No mess, comes in a can, easy to store, good to have around the house.


yup. 3M super 77 and zip ties. be sure to align the zip ties to where the cut off part does not rub any part of your fingers. i sand the excess off.


----------



## c2rower (Jun 1, 2006)

Hairspray works great


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

+1 load it up with hairspray, then let it sit overnight. Gets really sticky and works very well. Only thing I've ever used


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hairspray and then a blast of air with the compressor after they're installed is what I do. Don't have to wait at all to ride.


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

Compressed air method. If you do not have a compressor, a can of computer duster air with red tube works in a pinch. You should clean bars and grips first with alcohol.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> The problem with lock grips is they are heavy and and crush carbon fiber handle bars which is why the 3M adhesive method works better.


I can maybe understand the extra weight, but crush carbon bars? If one tightens up to the manufacturers recommendations, I have yet to see one crush a carbon bar.

And to be honest, I prefer knowing that the grip is not going to shift at all, no matter what I throw at it. Whereas non-lockon grips can shift (no matter how well glued on they are) at the most inopportune time.

My 2c...


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem with lock grips is they are heavy and and crush carbon fiber handle bars which is why the 3M adhesive method works better.


----------

